# My Bras Pictures...



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

1st one is a view from our table
i'll have to post if before i tell you who i know lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok the pic is small lol.. so i dont see anyone


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

right, so on the right you have liz and mark, kelliy (gan1), and alistu
on the left you have
lekkie
then at the back i think its jack and his bitches

ok next pic lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

right, so above you have my misses (katy) in the pink top
jordan on the right (paul twodogs son)
on the left there is mark75 on lekkies table

next one










mark, liz and lekkie on there..
god lekkie is popular lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

got some more pics, just waiting for them all to load


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

whos the guy on the right with the dark top on i think i know his face


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was hoping to see women in their underwear....bras get it?......never mind:smile:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> mark, liz and lekkie on there..
> god lekkie is popular lol


They look like their all counting thier change to see how much money they spent :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> whos the guy on the right with the dark top on i think i know his face


mark i think


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SiUK said:


> I was hoping to see women in their underwear....bras get it?......never mind:smile:


hehe, well i did try and get some of th eladies naked


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kelly with my baby maddy, and alistu


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

looking good hun, wish we'd gone now  but there next year :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nerys and a skunk thing
with nerys' bloke rory, paul twodogs and jack (former snakes are ggreats) bird anna i thinK?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

rear view of my misses, not sure why lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

a couple faces there that i recognise:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that last one is mark, paul and son jordon, alistu and my baby duaghter maddy, with jack and his bitches is the back ground


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and the kelly, alistu and my baby again


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> a couple faces there that i recognise:no1:


what me paul and jordy ? lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

trice is on there somewhere, so is john (aquirious, aqualious? something along those lines lol.. sorry dude)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> what me paul and jordy ? lol


 
well those ans liz, mark and kelly also, except it looks sunnier there:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> well those ans liz, mark and kelly also, except it looks sunnier there:lol2:


ah yeah
yeah that was noted lol... lack of swap hehee


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, i can see what they look like in sunlight now:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

lol on that first pic....I am in the background looking like i am threating to bop someone on the nose


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, maybe it was the chicken you were looking at? lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> lol on that first pic....I am in the background looking like i am threating to bop someone on the nose


what pic?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the 1st one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> the 1st one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I knew that I was just testing if you were all senile:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SiUK said:


> I knew that I was just testing if you were all senile:whistling2:


i think we are lol.. sitting in the sun all day


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I knew that I was just testing if you were all senile:whistling2:


 
we are.........................


totally.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well at least most turned up that said they would..
i reckon i met 50 people from this forum at the show, which is pretty good really.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well at least most turned up that said they would..
> i reckon i met 50 people from this forum at the show, which is pretty good really.


yeh it was a ggreat turn out..lovely to see a good few at the pub as well.


did you ever find out what happened to T-bo ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> yeh it was a ggreat turn out..lovely to see a good few at the pub as well.
> 
> 
> did you ever find out what happened to T-bo ?


i dont think he has been on


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

hope he is ok............


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sure we will hear from him soon


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I am just not at all photogenic...(liz) that is hate having photos taken... Mark always looks good in photos... thats y I never stand near him lol

Liz


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I am just not at all photogenic...(liz) that is hate having photos taken... Mark always looks good in photos... thats y I never stand near him lol
> 
> Liz


thats why i glad nige didn't capture me on any at billing:no1:, i hate my pics being taken:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> thats why i glad nige didn't capture me on any at billing:no1:, i hate my pics being taken:lol2:


lol, nah its cool mate...


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

All in all it was a good day and it was great to meet some of you guys.

Just remind me not to get in the back of a transit next time. I got a nice wood burn from the van breaking a little hard


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark75 said:


> All in all it was a good day and it was great to meet some of you guys.
> 
> Just remind me not to get in the back of a transit next time. I got a nice wood burn from the van breaking a little hard


lol, i suppose it was cheaper than the taxi though


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Much cheaper which meant more money for beer!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I was hiding woo


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark75 said:


> Much cheaper which meant more money for beer!


too right lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> I was hiding woo


how the hell did we m,iss the blonde chavboy eh ? lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I managed to avoid pictures lol!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

somehow... i think you must have been hiding behind the wall.
the one called jack :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Great pics Nige,
Glad you all had a good time, wish I could have been there.
Where are you Nige, didnt nobody get your pic, are you the one with the burger on the other thread lol.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kelly got one of me i think, or it could have been liz.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dawny36 said:


> Great pics Nige,
> Glad you all had a good time, wish I could have been there.
> Where are you Nige, didnt nobody get your pic, are you the one with the burger on the other thread lol.
> Dawn


i didnt have a burger, i had suft n turf lol... i was wearing a green NFL top, skin head, large build.. that dude was me lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

help how do i edit myself out the pics lol, had a great time was nice meating you all and nigel i think your baby is a little darling. cant wait to do it again


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i didnt have a burger, i had suft n turf lol... i was wearing a green NFL top, skin head, large build.. that dude was me lol


 
I had surf and turf.the scampi was lush :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

alistu said:


> help how do i edit myself out the pics lol, had a great time was nice meating you all and nigel i think your baby is a little darling. cant wait to do it again


she is hun, shame i didnt bring them all, they would have entertained us, great kids.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: i feel bad not saying hi to anyone now  apart from dan but i literally bumped into him


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> I had surf and turf.the scampi was lush :mf_dribble:


it was, tbh the steak was quitwe tuff.. luckily i had spicey chicken as a starter so i was full up anyway


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i didnt have a burger, i had suft n turf lol... i was wearing a green NFL top, skin head, large build.. that dude was me lol


Ahhh found you lol, you were sat on the grass next to pauls son and your wife is hiding lol.
Its good to see what everyone looks like.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> :lol2: i feel bad not saying hi to anyone now  apart from dan but i literally bumped into him


pfft NO excuse :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dawny36 said:


> Ahhh found you lol, you were sat on the grass next to pauls son and your wife is hiding lol.
> Its good to see what everyone looks like.
> Dawn


yeah thats it, i spent a lt of time lazying on the floor lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah thats it, i spent a lt of time lazying on the floor lol


Well it was a nice day. Dont blame you.
looks like everyone enjoyed themselves.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dawny36 said:


> Well it was a nice day. Dont blame you.
> looks like everyone enjoyed themselves.
> Dawn


i've done 800 odd miles on my days off with the show, dropping and collecting the other 2 girls, and getting the dog mated (twice )lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

well who's been a busy boy then :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

God bet your shattered.
What dogs you got?
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

alistu said:


> well who's been a busy boy then :lol2:


you're not wrong babe lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dawny36 said:


> God bet your shattered.
> What dogs you got?
> Dawn


the thing is, i drive 300-500 miles a day at work, so the driving is fine.. but when you're driving a fiat sciecento (god knows how you spell it lol), which is like a shoe box, i am not exactly small.. it kinda dont help lol, also it isnt comfortable going over 70 for too long.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> kelly got one of me i think, or it could have been liz.


I got a couple mwahahahahahaha - HA !!

This is of quite a few of us, tho some people had gone to the reptile shop next door by this point.

At the front is Nerys with Snuff and her chap. Directly above her is Nige, to the left of him is his cornsnake pals tho I never thought to ask their names. Above the buggy is Jack and his pals at the table in the middle, and to the right we have Mark Liz and Alistu in that order





Hot Sexy Nige in the middle




Maddie met Nerys (skunk was in the middle somewhere)



Liz_n_Mark




Lekkie in the middle and Liz Mark and Alistu to the right



Me and skunk 



And Mark Liz and Ali with Lekkie and Mark 75 in the back with their pal whose name I did ask but don't remember (sorry, lol)


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

gan1 said:


> And Mark Liz and Ali with Lekkie and Mark75 in the back with their pal whose name I did ask but don't remember (sorry, lol)


 
Jon (AKA Aquilus)


----------

